# Dayuuuuuummmmmm



## conductorchik (Jan 9, 2018)

Of course I sign off after a 2.1 trip because roads were sh!??&.....and this happens. And is still there a 1/2 hour + later. Sigh.....

5.4 surge.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

conductorchik said:


> 5.4 surge.


Seeing high surge and actually getting a request and actually completing the request are all a different thing. I get most of my fast pax cancels during high surge.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> Seeing high surge and actually getting a request and actually completing the request are all a different thing. I get most of my fast pax cancels during high surge.


Same here. Pax sees the rate and BAM, two seconds later, cancel! ****'s!!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

That's why, these days, I try to grab whatever surge I can before it disappears completely. 

Sometimes I don't even hope for the higher amounts because I know passengers aren't willing to pay that, and will just wait until rates go down, or they'll order a trip and cancel it, wasting 60 seconds of my time when I could've been accepting a real trip. 

It's like a frigging brain game half the time. And when you have a withered brain like I do, it hurts!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

conductorchik said:


> Of course I sign off after a 2.1 trip because roads were sh!??&.....and this happens. And is still there a 1/2 hour + later. Sigh.....
> 
> 5.4 surge.


Surges can be fake, just to keep drivers out there. Uber uses psychology to thwart drivers out of their resources.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

True, especially when it is splashed over a large area. Also, notice how sometimes the surge areas just move around to cover the whole map eventually? It's a...get out there you dummies and drive call.


----------

